# Landscape supply company in Vancouver/LM for large lava rock, possibly holey rock



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

This weekend, I want to add some stone to my 80 gallon African cichlid tank. I've done river rock and granite in the past, I'd really like to do holey rock this time, but honestly can't justify dropping hundreds of dollars.

What's currently the best landscape supply company to buy larger pieces of lava rock? I've seen holey rock piled up at landscape supply lots by the dumptruck load, but not in Canada (unfortunately).

Where do you folks recommend?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Call up Northwest Products & Stone (Landscape Supply) in Burnaby on Marine & Byrne Rd.

http://www.landscapesupply.com/catalog/

Call them first to see if they have what you're looking for.


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 26, 2014)

was just there yesterday an picked up 39 lbs of mexican bowl rock 20$ . its reddy brown but has the vulcanic look i believe you are looking for . i sure wish i had a bigger tank when i saw the rock they had.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Great, I'll visit after work.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I have 120lbs of mexican bowl rock in my tank. I love it. It gets nice colours. 1 down fall. The rough edges xan scratch the fishs eyes when they chase each other. Ive had it for over 4 year in my tank. Make sure you wash it with a hose its fairly dirty. Theybhave a huge selection at NW Landscape


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation, really nice stuff!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at that selection. Amazing. Bowl rock is great as it forms so many caves. If only they also had holey rock when I was working with Tropheus. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

